# East Mids Evening Meet - 12th April - 7:30pm - The Snipe



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lo all

Next evening meet for the East Mids lot will be on the 12th April from 7:30pm onwards. Will be at The Snipe pub so we will be having food also for those who want it.

*Location:

The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE *

Anyone up for this?

Nem
Ant & Charlie - maybe
Windy
damnitsfast

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Ant & Charlie - maybe


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

hopefully be there for this one!


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

Have put it in the book and hope to make my first meet  TBC


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick I'm working at the other end of the country that date so it's unlikely, sorry.  :? If things change I'll try to get there! 8)


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Nick ,put me down as a maybe.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Sorry Nick cant do this on as I fly out the next day so may be a little rushed, will be at the next one as i am missing all the fun and after 3 weeks away I will have withdrawal symptoms


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nick

I am going to try and get up to this one but i know that i may be under the cosh at work a bit this week.

Will try though!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

nem would you please take VAG COM please as i desp need to find out why my car is running like poo!

ant are you still up for having a drive up to the meet buddy?

cheers !!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll definatly have the laptop there. No problem.

Nick


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanx nem, im stressing over my car not running right matey!


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> windy2484 Posted: Wed Apr 11, 2007 3:32 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Windy , Sure thing ~ you have a PM


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Good meet Nick. Thanks

Will try and get to your Sunday meet.

Thanks for the VAG COM.

Steve


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

which banks do u rob again steve?!

(got any jobs)!!! cant wait to get in that S3..


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for coming over Steve, nice to see you as always.

Have to say I'm verging on gutted about the performance of my car. Thought I'd pull away from Ant with ease, but we were side by side all the way. So if his remap is meant to be 275 bhp then mine is the same. Only difference is I had 2 people in my car but not sure what real life difference that makes.

Definatly re-enforces what I was saying about my remap being 260 bhp last year, and now everyone is offering 270 - 275 remaps this year. All I've done with all of my mods is 'catch up' with the people with more recent remaps running 270 + bhp already.

That front mount intercooler and custom remap is looking tempting now...

Anyway, was a good meet in all. Hope to see all you four a week on Sunday.

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

nick,

will have to have a try on a level run as i was getting a bit nervous driving between kerb and your pride and joy, hence why i stayed consistantly about a car length behind! Your right about the maps, also think i might need induction, exhaust, and to fit the forge!
As for the weight, having a passenger adds about the same weight that was lost from the QS!

Windy, what was that toyota an inch from my bumper half way home?
i thought it was you but the only thing i could make out were headlights!!

ANT


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Nem said:


> Only difference is I had 2 people in my car but not sure what real life difference that makes.


Hi Nick

Take a look at the calculator. You can see the impact of weight changes on 0-60, standing quarter etc.

http://www.letstorquebhp.com/calculator.asp

It's surprising what impact weight has. Â£ for LB it's probably the cheapest mod :wink: No more full English for me then!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

*Mark* - I am really looking forward to Santa Pod now!

I might go on the 28th April as it is the VW big bang weekend, this is when you see what real street legal beetles can do!! truly amazing!

*Nick* - do you think it might be worth starting an event to go to this RWYB? I have been a few times as a spectator...great day out!


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

Ant

It was a new 200 bhp corrolla, i thought he was going sum too!!

had my sensors changed today made a difference, but isnt as quick as when NEM did a throttle reset last night..maybe needs time to settle.


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Strange about the sensors

Corolla hey? all i could see were lights and just thought it was you going some![/quote]


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

had all day milling about, then came over to notts tonight and my god she's flying!!!

seems like it needed to reset or something..anyway eems back to normal now

big smile on my face again!!


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

> my god she's flying!!!


Good good, nothing like the worry about a car not running correctly!


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

antjbarker said:


> *Mark* - I am really looking forward to Santa Pod now!
> 
> I might go on the 28th April as it is the VW big bang weekend, this is when you see what real street legal beetles can do!! truly amazing!


I am keen to go again Ant, especially now you have had the remap! Cannt make the 28/29th weekend sorry.

Fancy seeing if we cannt get a few of us to RWYB on another date?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

MK1-TT said:


> antjbarker said:
> 
> 
> > *Mark* - I am really looking forward to Santa Pod now!
> ...


Me too, RWYB on 30 June looks good for me. Any time before then calandar is too packed...

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Me too, RWYB on 30 June looks good for me. Any time before then calandar is too packed...
> 
> Dave


Two TT events in one weekend? Steady on Dave 

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, RWYB on 30 June looks good for me. Any time before then calandar is too packed...
> ...


oops... Oh, yes, it's THAT weekend 

I'm just too keen to go trackside :roll:

Looks like RWYB is going to be somewhat later in the year for me... I wonder if I can sqeeeeeze in the 20th May RWYB...


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

sounds good to me! should get a few more this time round.

i will keep the eyes open for the post in the events section.

ant


----------

